# Self portrait topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Started this topper today. It started out as a joke. My wife says all the wood spirits I carve look like me, so I decided to prove that they don't by actually doing a self portrait so to speak. This is the rough out of me done in black cherry. Rather dashing don't U think?  When its done I'll be able to take myself for a walk!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is good to take your self for a walk. They say its a issue when we talk to our selves!  Fun carving!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a good likeness. You get extra style points for the muttonchops. :thumbsu:

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A little farther along with mini-me.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

What's your wife think? Or has she seen it yet?

Rodney


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I like it


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rodney said:


> What's your wife think? Or has she seen it yet?
> 
> Rodney


The wife seems to like it. She says something is missing though.

I think I have it figured out. Needed my camping & hiking hat.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A Topper on a Topper


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gloops said:


> A Topper on a Topper


Gloops speaking of toppers on a topper, I have always wondered is your Avatar your self portrait?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A wooden selfie !! Well bone Mark! Fun topper. Look forward to seeing it on the stick!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you nailed it with the hat.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I have finished mini-me. Mini-me is carved from black cherry & his hat is carved from red maple. Both these pieces of wood were done with BLO to bring out the natural color of the wood. The stick is lodge pole pine a very straight member of the hard pine family. The pine got its name from the Native Americans. They used the tree for the frame work of tipis and lodges. Pine is for the most part a rather light colored wood that doesn't take oil stain too well, so I tinted the staff with nutmeg acrylic antique solution to give it some character, textured the hand grip and added a 4 strand braided parcord lanyard. All in all I am pleased with Me! Is it wrong?


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Very cool - I like it!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He looks good!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Mark. He is a keeper.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

It is wrong, but in all the right ways!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Gloops said:
> 
> 
> > A Topper on a Topper
> ...


Thankfully no or the wife would never have married me - she hate's that one.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great looking pole Mark, a job well done.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice work.


----------

